
Ask HN: What podcasts are you listening to? - hartator
I am into Ruby, Apple, Web, Defcon, Elixir, MongoDB, OSes, React, Design, etc. But, I am also curious to whatever is interesting&#x2F;funny that you guys might be listening.<p>Side question, what podcast softwares are you using on a iPhone and on a Mac?
======
echolima
[http://www.dancarlin.com/](http://www.dancarlin.com/)
[https://fallofromepodcast.wordpress.com/](https://fallofromepodcast.wordpress.com/)
[http://typehammer.com](http://typehammer.com)

~~~
icequick
+2 for Dan Carlin. One for 'Common Sense' and another for 'Hardcore History'.

~~~
pmoriarty
Yeah, Hardcore History is great, with "Wrath of the Khans" being by far my
favorite HH series.

------
jimsojim
Freakonomics - [http://freakonomics.com](http://freakonomics.com)

RadioLab - [http://www.radiolab.org](http://www.radiolab.org)

For my Iphone, I use an app called Overcast - pretty decent.

------
JamieOnUbuntu
I always look forward to Troy Hunt's weekly update podcasts:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/troyhuntdotcom](https://www.youtube.com/user/troyhuntdotcom)

------
dancole
No Dumb Questions -
[https://www.nodumbquestions.fm](https://www.nodumbquestions.fm)

It's new, but I'm interested in seeing how it develops.

------
lexo
ctrl+walt+delete with Nilay Patel & Walt Mosberg

re/code media with Peter Kafka

------
ArielBarack
the tim ferris show - incredible insights by interesting people

------
jetti
Elixir Fountain

Dot Net Rocks

Startups for the Rest of Us

Bootstrapped Web

